# Algae in non-planted tanks



## Pearljam11 (Sep 23, 2004)

This is probally pretty simple... but whats the best way to keep algae from growing in a completely non-planted tank?

Im starting an african tank and I want to make sure I dont have it covering all my nice rock..

its a 55g with a single aqualight over it


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

:icon_bigg Sweet! I luuuurve african cichlids. I've never had a problem with algae as long as I've kept one or two dwarf plecos. - Also, I was conservative with my photoperiod.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

most african cichlids are from pretty deep water, so for starters, lighting should be relatively subdued (this of course depends on species, but shallower species won't be hurt by dimmed lighting, and brighter lighting will only grow algae).
i have a 48" 55gallon aquarium with african mbuna, and i only use 2 x 18" 15w T8 bulbs for lighting. Both are 18000K bulbs and have a purplish-blue glow that i find really looks great with the colors of ARLCs. The most important thing to limit algae growth in a tank like this is photoperiod. My planted tanks are lit for up to 10-11hrs a day. My ARLC tank is only lit for about 7, and with much much less lighting per gallon than either of my planted tanks. unfortunately, even with these measures you'll probably get some algae... it's just what happens when you put fish food, fish poop, water, algae spores, and light into a closed space together. the good news is that if you keep the lighting low, eventually it will go away. it won't seem like it... but do your water changes, feed appropriately, and after a few weeks or sometimes a few months, it will finally go away. one other note is that if you wish to prevent it ever taking hold in the tank at all, there is the option of a UV sterilizer. I've never used one and I'm not familiar with which brands to recommend, but plenty of folks on this site should be able to help with that. Best of luck!

Oqsy


----------



## Pearljam11 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a 130 watt aqualight , and I really dont wanna spend anything else on lights, and I hate to waste this one =P - The main reason I light it is the fact that I can leave the tank open with it
So I think Im left to other options 

would a phosphate absorber help at all?

anyone with experience with UV , your help would be appreciated


----------

